# its great to have a lathe !!! (even if just a mini-lathe)



## wquiles (Sep 3, 2006)

Man, it is great to have a lathe !!!

I am finishing up this custom Aleph light, as shown here. It is a custom 6P bored for the mighty 18650 cell, re-threaded for the Aleph and "E" heads by Chop, and with an Aleph 19 head/reflector using a Direct Drive UX1L built by me 







In order to move the LE to get the right focus I had to use some spacers, but that meant that the head no longer closes completely against the body:






No worries. I have a mini lathe and I am not afraid to use it !!!











I took exactly the 40 mils I needed, and the reflector looks perfect:











And of course, when I assembled everything again, it all fits perfect now:






Great light, made perfect thanks to the mini-lathe 






Will


----------



## Anglepoise (Sep 3, 2006)

Yes its great to have a lathe. There are not many days when mine is not fired up to do something around the home, shop and cars.
Good luck...


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Sep 3, 2006)

What, no Titanium light yet?  :lolsign:


----------



## wquiles (Sep 3, 2006)

Not yet. Still slowly learning with old, boring Al 

Will


----------



## Illum (Sep 3, 2006)

what? no pic for the lathe?


----------



## kenster (Sep 3, 2006)

Man that looks like fun! Thanks for posting all the cool pics.:goodjob: 


I`ll be joining the "Lathe Owners Club" myself real soon!:rock:


----------



## wquiles (Sep 3, 2006)

here 

here 

and some more photos here 

Will


----------



## Illum (Sep 4, 2006)

nice pics!:rock:


----------



## jar3ds (Sep 4, 2006)

very nice


----------



## wquiles (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks 

Still lots to learn ...

You guys here in the forum have been invaluable in helping me get here :rock: 

Will


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 5, 2006)

Will, very cool! :naughty:

But it does make me ache for my own lathe... I'm presently latheless!


----------



## WS6mro (Sep 6, 2006)

That's Awesome! Nice Work.

-Matt


----------



## Woods (Sep 8, 2006)

Very cool and great pics! Thanks for sharing! :rock:


----------



## wquiles (Sep 8, 2006)

milkyspit said:


> Will, very cool! :naughty:
> 
> But it does make me ache for my own lathe... I'm presently latheless!


What amazes me is that your creations are so awesome and unique, yet you don't have a lathe. Just imagine what you will create/invent if/when you do get one :naughty: 

Will


----------



## TranquillityBase (Sep 8, 2006)

Good to see chips are flying...

Great work with the reflector...

It's addicting...

TB


----------



## wquiles (Sep 8, 2006)

TranquillityBase said:


> Good to see chips are flying...
> 
> Great work with the reflector...
> 
> ...


Thanks 

It "is" addicting. The McG45 has been possible because of the mini-lathe as well :naughty: 

Will


----------



## KDOG3 (Oct 2, 2006)

What does a small lathe like that cost?


----------



## jtice (Oct 2, 2006)

Great work Will,

I get a bit frustrated with my mini-lathe at times.
You have to use them by "feel" at times, and keep them tight and adjusted.
But they are better than nothing !
Makes a big difference from going at something with a Dremel tool, trying to grind something just right.

~John


----------



## KDOG3 (Oct 2, 2006)

Whoa. That WQ-Mc45 is freakin' awesome. Have you been able to find any more of the 45mm reflectors? A 1C version would be crazy - runs off a 18650 right?


----------

